# Question for us MALES:



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

I wonder if over masturbation can contribute to some of this?
The reason I only ask males is because female orgasm works differently and they can have unlimited orgasms without changes in their bodies.
We how ever does not have this "luxury".

_ Frequent masturbation and ejaculation stimulate acetylcholine/parasympathetic nervous functions excessively, resulting in the over production of sex hormones and neurotransmitters such as acetylcholine, dopamine and serotonin. Abundant and unusually amount of these hormones and neurotransmitters can cause the brain and adrenal glands to perform excessive dopamine-norepinephrine-epinephrine conversion and turn the brain and body functions to be extremely sympathetic. In other words, there is a big change of body chemistry when one excessively pratices masturbation.

The side effects of such changes to the body include:
Fatigue. Feeling tired all the time
Lower back pain
Stress / Anxiety
Thinning hair / Hair Loss
Soft / Weak Erection
Premature Ejaculation
Eye floaters or fuzzy vision
Groin / Testicular Pain
Pain or cramp in the pelvic cavity or/and tail bon 
_

What you all think? Please no stupid "I DONT GIVE A F, I LOVE MASTURBATION" this is meant seriously to see a connection, as I know most of us masturbate probably too much


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

I dont know if there is a link to Dp but i did read an article once that said men who view pornography a lot and become sex addicts have withdrawl symptoms and dont even realize it. It said that if they dont get their daily 'release' that they get an increase in anxiety. Maybe if we all stop touching ourselves well be fine.

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

flipwilson said:


> Maybe if we all stop touching ourselves well be fine.


Yeah, your probably right.
Although if I was a women I would stay at home and play with my tit's all day :lol:

Greg


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

You're desperately searching for some answer to your DP when you probably know exactly what caused it.

I think facing north causes DP, personally. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

Basically I think what caused it is somekind of narcissistic personality we all got, where we infact believe we're GOD, not PART OF god, but GOD itself.
I've heard other's mention this, but I didn't get it before a few hours ago.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I think looking on the internet for porn makes you more dissociated if you do it a lot


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Ludovico said:


> You're desperately searching for some answer to your DP when you probably know exactly what caused it.
> I think facing north causes DP, personally. :roll:


What the fu*k are you talking about?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

MentallyIll said:


> The reason I only ask males is because female orgasm works differently and they can have unlimited orgasms without changes in their bodies.


When a woman is able to ?ejaculate? (bless her) the fluid is prostatic fluid (also found in male semen) which I would assume could cause a change in their body chemistry.

Any ladies care to ?own up? to if they have ?ejaculated? before? :wink:

P.S: Once a day for me < I'm golden balls.


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> MentallyIll said:
> 
> 
> > The reason I only ask males is because female orgasm works differently and they can have unlimited orgasms without changes in their bodies.
> ...


oh man, that is the hottest thing ever. I have yet to see a girl do it in real life though


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

I know... tell me about it..: "release their passion" lol


----------



## Ni Hi Li St. (Jul 1, 2006)

Pablo said:


> I think looking on the internet for porn makes you more dissociated if you do it a lot


This actually makes a lot of sense especially for people who are really ashamed about it. Leaving oneself and dissociating seems like it will naturally follow suit.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

I got 100's GB of Porn... bless me cotton socks... any one want soom?


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

i


----------



## Ni Hi Li St. (Jul 1, 2006)

Tigersuit said:


> Like I said before, 99.9% of every male masturbates once a day on average. I don't think there's a connection.





MentallyIll said:


> there is a big change of body chemistry when one _*excessively*_ pratices masturbation.


I've heard of some particular individuals who say they do that 6 times a day (wouldn't it be a chore by then?).


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

If this was true every guy would have dp/dr. Id say this is complete bullshit.

I wack off and i dont have dp/dr anymore. 6 times is abit much though in the run of a day lol. But i have probley done it that often when ive been super manic and theres been neither girl around to hook up with.

Id also like to see a link to where you got that info from.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

That link and information about the deleterious effects of masturbating is completely bogus and has been debunked by medical experts. Typical crap you find on the internet that is not been backed by science or research.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's the link:

http://www.sexualrecovery.com/resources/articles/understanding-compulsive-masturbation.php

Or... http://www.wankers.com


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Tigersuit said:


> Like I said before, 99.9% of every male masturbates once a day on average. I don't think there's a connection.


Where do you get your statistics from? :lol:

3098


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> Tigersuit said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said before, 99.9% of every male masturbates once a day on average. I don't think there's a connection.
> ...


1+1=2 ? =P


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

i knock out the one-eyed boxer pretty consistently, on a regular basis i must admit. i dont think it leads to any mental disorders though in my BIG head. hehe. :roll:


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Ok, its pointless to quote the signs and symptoms if you don't look at the criteria. What do they count as excessive? Once a day? 10 times and hour?


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

Yes...my psychosis/depersonalization had nothing to do with the years of weed drinking and ecstacy drugs it was actually because of me masterbating.......no I don't think there's a connection.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

I challenge all you men (and myself) to quit being wankers for a "whole" week and "hold it in"... then see how you "feel"... and I bet you'll have some "feelings" with it... you'll be bursting with life! lol


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Does this include your beloved "POWER WANK" of which you are yet to explain :?

3098


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Indeedy... The ?Power wank? is ancient technique passed down from the ancient monkey clan called "The Spankers"... only holy people may have the right to be taught it.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

You're all mad, MAD I tell you. :shock:

zbohem x


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> The ?Power wank? is ancient technique passed down from the ancient monkey clan called "The Spankers"... only holy people may have the right to be taught it.


I don't believe you, it involves some sort of power device doesn't it, tell me damm it!

3098


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

:evil: GRRrrrrrrrr... I'M MAD!.....SO SO MAD!.... SOOOOOOO ANGRY! "Does a barrel roll"... ahhh i'm chilled :mrgreen:

*Puts a ice pack bewteen his legs*.... :shock:

One way to ease the need... THE NEED FOR WANK! (I used to love the old need for speed games... they suck now =*( )



siouxsie said:


> You're all mad, MAD I tell you. :shock:
> 
> zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeahhhhh.... *slowy kisses his bicep*... :wink: a power device which is my *ARM!* **OVER LORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!**
*IIIIIIIIIIIIIII HAAAAAVVVVVVEEEEEE DAAAAAA POOOOWEEERRRRRRR!!!!!* 



Pollyanna 3098 said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > The ?Power wank? is ancient technique passed down from the ancient monkey clan called "The Spankers"... only holy people may have the right to be taught it.
> ...


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

> **OVER LORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* *:


I don't think the big fella's going to be happy with that :shock:

3098


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Big fella; as in god? he can blow me any time =)



Pollyanna 3098 said:


> > **OVER LORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* *:
> 
> 
> I don't think the big fella's going to be happy with that :shock:
> ...


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I think you have a crush on 'God', you're always saying he can 'blow you'.

Just an observation.

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

siouxsie said:


> I think you have a crush on 'God', you're always saying he can 'blow you'.
> 
> Just an observation.


OMFG.... ROFLOL :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

The "he" is a figure of speech... I don't believe "it" would be male/female because "it" wouldn't have need of "reproduction organs".

So there =P.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> The "he" is a figure of speech... I don't believe "it" would be male/female because "it" wouldn't have need of "reproduction organs".
> 
> So there =P.


But 'He/It/Whoever' wouldn't need reproductive organs to 'blow you' unless I'm very much mistaken.

So there =P (as you said)

:lol:

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

The point I make is that I?m not gay (I love gay people? Happy happy gay gay!) and so with god not being male/female?. ?it? giving me a blowly wouldn?t be classed as gayness *nods*? I would be gay on a emotional level though =P

SO THERE =P :wink:

C?mon again =P


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm not saying you're gay.

Just that you have naughty thoughts about 'God' :wink:

Is this getting silly now? Methinks so, tee-hee

zbohem x


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

I say first WANK it. THEN do a barrel roll. :lol:


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

MentallyIll said:


> The side effects of such changes to the body include:
> Fatigue. Feeling tired all the time
> Lower back pain
> Stress / Anxiety
> ...


When I was a teen I masturbated upto 10 times a day. Now I have all those symptoms above except back pain.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

You were a machine Medo :shock:


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

CECIL said:


> You were a machine Medo :shock:


I wish a was like that now


----------

